# Kerberos Authentication with .htaccess



## RHITMacMan (Nov 20, 2002)

Okay, here's the situation.  I am on a network with a Kerberos server used for Authentication purposes.  I have noticed and used servers on our network that setup .htaccess files that Authenticate to this kerberos server.  I am running MacOS X v10.2 with Apache up and running.  I have a copy of the .htaccess files that other servers use, but my OS X server coughs and can't use it.  The looks something like this...



> AuthName "Kerberos Password Required"
> AuthType KerberosV5
> KrbAuthRealm SERVER.NET
> 
> ...



I am not exactly sure what I need to do to get things working.  I found a sourceforge project that talks about installing the kerberos apache module, but to do that, it seems as though I need to have the whole kerberos server application running on my machine.  I don't actually want to do authentication on my machine, I want to Authenticate users using our authentication server.

If you have experience with this sort of thing, or have did it yourself, please let me know how you was able to accomplish this.


----------



## RHITMacMan (Nov 28, 2002)

Does no one have any Kerberos experience?  I thought it was quite popular in the Unix circles.  I know it's quite popular in Unix driven educational networks.  I am pretty much finished with my PHP/MySQL web applications, I just now need to get the Authentication stuff working.  Right now I am just using basic local authenication, but I'd like to get Kerberos working for the final product.  We plan to put this into production at the beginning of next week.  Any comments/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  The whole web application currently resides and is working quite well on my MacOS X machine, but I believe it will be moved to a Linux machine.  The Linux machine will also need to have Kerberos setup on it as well.


----------

